# 4CRS End of Season Sale - Sept 10 & 11



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*DISCOUNTS ON NEW ITEMS: *

*ALL ITEMS 20% OFF UNLESS OTHERWISE MARKED!*
All Casual, Swim & Footwear - 50% Off
All Sunglasses - 50% Off
Venture Islay 12 - 50% Off ($649)
Melvin & Morelli 12'6 Race SUP - 50% Off ($1149)
All Dry & Splash Wear - 40% Off
All Technical Layering - 40% Off
All Camp Chairs - 40% Off
All Hobie Accessories - 40% Off
Assorted Camp Accessories - 40% Off
All Hobie SUPs - CALL
All Boardworks B-Ray SUPs - 30% Off
All Oars - 30% Off
All Kayak Paddles - 30% Off
All Helmets - 30% Off
All Watershed Drybags - 30% Off
All Spray Skirts - 30% Off
All Tubes - 30% Off
All Whitewater Kayaks - 25% Off
All Tributary Tomcat IKs - 25% Off
All Glide SUPs - 25% Off
All Starboard SUPs - 25% Off
All Paco Pads - 25% Off
All PFDs - 25% Off 
All Yakima & Thule - 25% Off
All Yeti Hoppers - 25% Off
Dagger Stratos 145L - 25% Off ($899)
Hobie Pro Angler 17T Floor Model - CALL
ALL ITEMS 20% OFF UNLESS OTHERWISE MARKED!


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*Demo Sale Boat / Board Pricing - Sept. 10 - 11*

*Stand Up Paddle Boards -* 

Badfish MCIT 10'6 - 949
Boardworks Muse 10’6 - 799
Boardworks Raven Inflatable 12’6 - 899
Boardworks Shubu 9’6 - 779
Boardworks Shubu 10’6 - 795
Boardworks Sport 10’6 - 650
Boardworks X-Rocket 11’6 - 849
Hala Straight Up 10’6 - 899
Hala Hoss 11′ - 899
Hala Nass 12’6 -949
Hobie Adventure 10’8 - 850
Hobie Coaster 10’2 - 599
Hobie Tour 12’6 - 850
Starboard Astro Tour 12’6 - 899
Starboard Astro Drive Zen 10’5 - 799
Starboard Astro Whopper DLX 10′ - 995
Starboard Astro Whopper Zen 10′ - 699
Starboard Astro Wide Point DLX 10’5 - 895
Starboard Astro Wide Point Zen 10’5 - 775
Starboard Astro Yoga Dashma 10′ - 995

Boardworks B-Ray 10’6 - 549
Boardworks B-Ray 11'6 - 625
Boardworks Super Sport 12’6 - 999
Boardworks Joyride 9’11 - 799
Boardworks Sirena 10’4 - 925
Glide Mongo 9' - 799
Glide Retro 10′ - 799
Glide Retro 11′ - 599
Hobie EVAlution 10’6 - 769
Hobie EVAlution 11′ - 769
Starboard ASAP Whopper 10′ - 799
Starboard ASAP Whopper JR 9’6 - 799
Starboard ASAP Blend 11’2 - 799
Starboard ASAP Atlas 12′ - 850
Starboard Pocket Tour 9’6 - 899
Badfish Cobra River Surf 6’6 - 899
Badfish IRS Inflatable River Surfer 7’2 - 649
Badfish MVP 9‘ - 250
Badfish MVP-X 10’6 - 1099
Glide Sesh River Surf 7′ - 799
Glide Lochsa 9’6 x- 899
Jackson SUPer Charger 9’8 - 549
SOL Jah River Surf 7′ - 649

*Inflatable Kayaks*

Tributary Tomcat Solo - 450
Tributary Tomcat Tandem - 525
Tributary Strike Solo - 579
NRS Outlaw Solo - 499
NRS Outlaw Tandem - 599

*Touring / Fishing Kayaks*

Dagger Stratos 15 - 769
Dagger Zydeco 9 - 325
Hobie Pro Angler 12 (2015) - 1950
Hobie Pro Angler 14 - 2300
Hobie Pro Angler 17T - 3999
Hobie Sport 9’6 - 1499
Hobie Outback SUV - 1499
Hobie Outfitter Tandem - 2449
Hobie Oasis Tandem - 2649
Jackson Coosa - 825
Jackson Coosa HD - 1099
Jackson Cuda 12 - 899
Jackson Big Tuna Tandem - 1199
Jackson Riviera - 350
Perception Tribe 9.5 - 375
Perception Tribe 13.5 Tandem - 505
Wilderness Pamlico 135T - 650
Mad River Adventure 14′- 499
Mad River Journey 15’6 - 775

*Whitewater Kayaks*

Dagger Jitsu 5.9 & 6.0 - 649
Dagger Mamba 8.1 - 649
Dagger Nomad MD, LG - 750
Jackson Rockstar 2016 SM, MD, LG - 850
Jackson Fun, 2Fun, 4Fun - 799
Jackson Zen – SM, LG - 850
Jackson Karma S, M, L - 799
Jackson Karma Traverse 9 & 10 - 850
Jackson Karma Unlimited - 850
Jackson Karma Unlimited RG - 899
Pyranha Jed – MD & LG - 649
Pyranha Shiva LG - 699
Pyranha 9R & 9R-L - 799
Jackson Fun 1 - 550
Jackson Fun 1.5 - 575
Jackson Shooting Star - 575
Jackson Rockstar XS - 599
Jackson Side Kick - 625
Dagger Axiom 6.9 - 399

*Rafts*

Tributary S.B. 16′- 4395
Tributary S.B. 14′ (x2) - 3995
AIRE Sabertooth 12′ Paddle Cat - 2095
Tributary S.B. 9.5′ - 1199 (boat only) 1999 (w/ frame package)


----------

